# Precise vs Sanctband



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

*Precise vs Sanctband*​​
I have been shooting the Precise Apple Green bands for a little while now and find them to be good shooting latex. Recently a forum member sent me some Sanctband Plum to try out. I had never heard of Sanctband latex but I was up for the testing. The two band types were very close in thickness so I did a comparison that gave some interesting results.

I measured the thickness at a dozen locations on each example of band material. The Sanctband Plum bands measured .014" to .015" while the Precise Apple Green went .016" with a variance of plus or minus 1/4 thousandth. Both bands seem to have good thickness tolerances.

The Precise Apple Green seemed to hit the stretch wall at 457%. Draw weight increased noticeably in the last couple of inches and it felt like the bands would break if I yanked them longer. The Sanctband Plum felt like TBG or amber latex. They could definitely stretch further than 457% so I did a second test with them at 512%. The Plums have that stretchy feeling with a gentle weight increase when they max out rather than the sudden stop.

*--- TEST 1 ---*

To start the comparison I cut both sets of bands to 13/16" x 11/16" x 7" and used the same small blue micro-fiber pouches. My draw length is 32". Results were as follows.

*Sanctband Plum (6 lbs, 2 oz draw weight)*

3/8" steel = 187 fps

5/16" steel = 220 fps

1/4" steel = 253 fps

.177" steel = 271 fps

*Precise Apple Green (8 lb, 2 oz draw weight)*

3/8" steel = 192 fps

5/16" steel = 225 fps

1/4" steel = 258 fps

.177" steel = 277 fps

*--- TEST 2 ---*

The speeds were close with the Sanctband only 5-6 fps behind the Precise. The stretchy Sanctband was drawing much less weight so I adjusted the length to what felt like a maximum stretch. The adjusted length was now at 6 1/4" with the width at the fork reduced by less than 1/32" (same 11/16" width at pouch). Results as follows.

*Sanctband Plum (6 lbs, 13 oz draw weight)*

3/8" steel = 190 fps

5/16" steel = 230 fps

1/4" steel = 270 fps

.177" steel = 297 fps

At the shorter length the Sanctband was still drawing a tiny bit less weight than the Precise. The Sanctband just didn't quite have the jam to win the speed test with the 3/8" ammo. Maybe reducing length by another 1/4" would give a few more fps but it already felt like it was going to break. The Sanctband did win the race with 5/16", 1/4" and the .177" BBs. Shooting temperature was only 70F so I'm betting that the Sanctband would break 300fps with BBs if the temp was in the 80s.

*Band Life*

The Sanctband was new when the test started. Throughout the testing I shot at least 15 balls with each size to get a very clear idea of the speeds. After the testing was over I shot about 40-50 BBs with the Sanctband and then another 20-25 heavier balls to check test results again. The bands then tore at the pouch. This is my first set of Sanctbands so I'm not sure if this kind of life is typical. The 300fps BBs likely puts a lot of stress on the bands. Sticking with 5/16" ammo should prolong the life. Backing down the power a little would be another option.

The Precise bands that I was testing were not fresh cut. They were on another frame that has seen hundreds of shots including plenty of .177" BBs. The Precise bands are still shooting fine but apparently they are known for long life.

*Sanctband* - Made in Malaysia http://sanctband.com/about-us

*Precise* - couldn't find manufacturer


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome review man! I love trying different elastics. I hope you get more life out of the next set. I like a rubber that keeps stretching, precise does stack at the end like a short recurve bow.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Excellent testing Todd!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks for the extensive test! I've found some nice gym bands locally, but their life is too short, even when not abused. So, band life is definitely a consideration.
Personally I can't see me veering off the orange gzk, but it's always good to have options!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Good Science! Thank you!


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

Northerner said:


> *Precise vs Sanctband*​​
> I have been shooting the Precise Apple Green bands for a little while now and find them to be good shooting latex. Recently a forum member sent me some Sanctband Plum to try out.  I had never heard of Sanctband latex but I was up for the testing. The two band types were very close in thickness so I did a comparison that gave some interesting results.
> 
> I measured the thickness at a dozen locations on each example of band material. The Sanctband Plum bands measured .014" to .015" while the Precise Apple Green went .016" with a variance of plus or minus 1/4 thousandth. Both bands seem to have good thickness tolerances.
> ...


You do very nice work, great, methodical test!


----------

